# [ODMP] New York City Police Department, New York ~ November 28, 2005



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

A Detective with the New York City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 28, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18051*


----------

